

Stanford and MIT scientists find new way to harness waste heat  - jcr
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/may/waste-heat-battery-052114.html

======
jcr
The mentioned paper is titled, _" An electrochemical system for efficiently
harvesting low-grade heat energy"_ and the abstract (pay-walled) is here:

[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2014/140521/ncomms4942/full/nco...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2014/140521/ncomms4942/full/ncomms4942.html)

Oddly enough, the full paper is here:

[http://www.stanford.edu/group/cui_group/papers/SeokWoo_Cui_N...](http://www.stanford.edu/group/cui_group/papers/SeokWoo_Cui_NCOMMS_2014.pdf)

